# Target Health Plan



## M3rge717 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello!

I received the paperwork with coverage and prices for the medical insurance. On my husband job,  I'm on his health plan including himself, however we want to move both into Target insurance.

His enrollment period ends in 5 days but all elections will be effective on January 2021 and my enrollment don't start until january to be effective on February.

What is the best way to do this?


----------



## BackLog (Nov 3, 2020)

Do you think you can go a month without insurance? I did this while switching jobs. Unexpected things can always happen so it's a risk you'll have to weigh to see if it's for you. 

If not, then go ahead and continue with your husband's insurance, then you can enroll both of yall in January. Then there's usually always an option to drop insurance if a 'major life event' happens. One of those options will be something along the lines of 'gaining insurance from another source'. 

His insurance would cover all of January, then call to cancel effective February 1st as soon as you enroll with Target. Then you're set. Definitely check with his insurance/employer to make sure this is one of the options available to drop his insurance. I know it is with Target and my current employer as well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 3, 2020)

Don’t forget spot cuts hours in 1st quarter. Your average hours maybe below what needed to have the spot insurance.


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 3, 2020)

Go with his insurance for now and then you could drop that due to the qualifying reason that you picked up insurance during your open enrollment.
I think you could also do it the other way of letting his drop during open enrollment and you picking your up a month early due to losing coverage on his plan- also a qualifying event.  
You should talk to a benefits specialist at the one you are adding or dropping outside of open enrollment to verify that the add or drop would be a qualifying event.


----------



## M3rge717 (Nov 4, 2020)

BackLog said:


> Do you think you can go a month without insurance? I did this while switching jobs. Unexpected things can always happen so it's a risk you'll have to weigh to see if it's for you.
> 
> If not, then go ahead and continue with your husband's insurance, then you can enroll both of yall in January. Then there's usually always an option to drop insurance if a 'major life event' happens. One of those options will be something along the lines of 'gaining insurance from another source'.
> 
> His insurance would cover all of January, then call to cancel effective February 1st as soon as you enroll with Target. Then you're set. Definitely check with his insurance/employer to make sure this is one of the options available to drop his insurance. I know it is with Target and my current employer as well.



Thank you for your response. 

When you say go both with husband insurance then both drop on January to enroll with Target, on my husband life qualifying event he can drop me for "gained insurance from another source" but how he can drop himself?

I don't really want him to pay 2x insurance on different companies.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 4, 2020)

M3rge717 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I received the paperwork with coverage and prices for the medical insurance. On my husband job,  I'm on his health plan including himself, however we want to move both into Target insurance.
> 
> ...


It’s not effective til April 1st.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Nov 5, 2020)

If you want to call what target offer insurance.


----------



## NKG (Nov 5, 2020)

I'd honestly go with- you have Target insurance and he stay with his job. Unless you have kids its cheaper that way.


----------



## BackLog (Nov 5, 2020)

M3rge717 said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> When you say go both with husband insurance then both drop on January to enroll with Target, on my husband life qualifying event he can drop me for "gained insurance from another source" but how he can drop himself?
> 
> I don't really want him to pay 2x insurance on different companies.


He can drop himself the same way since he will be gaining insurance from you. It's a 'life event' that wasn't available at the time of enrolling his insurance.


----------

